# One GameStar-Notebook Ultra 17



## Killinator (15. September 2012)

Ahoi Community,
Aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen habe ich mich entschieden von meinem Alienware Aurora Desktop (Intel Core i7 920 @2,60GHZ, nVidia GTX 260 SLI) auf einen Gaming-Laptop umzusteigen. Das wäre dann mein erster Laptop zum Zocken und nun bin ich ziemlich Ratlos was die Hardware angeht.
Auf dem Laptop sollten aktuelle Titel wie Battlefield 3 oder GuildWars 2 auf Hohen Details mit 50+ FPS spielbar sein.
Nun bin ich nach zweiwöchiger Suche auf den "One GameStar-Notebook Ultra 17" gestoßen und das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis sieht doch sehr Interessant aus: One Gamestar Notebook Ultra 17 by: One - ONE Computer Shop
Kann ich den Laptop irgendwie mit meinem aktuellen PC vergleichen und was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? Ich muss zugeben ich hatte vorher noch nie von One.de gehört und mich immer nur im MSI oder Schenker-Bereich umgesehen.

MfG


----------



## Citynomad (15. September 2012)

Du kannst die 680M nicht mit der gleichen Karte im Desktop vergleichen. Von der Leistung her liegt die etwa auf der Höhe der 660Ti, die CPU müsste in Spielen etwa auf Cori i5 2400S Niveau liegen. Damit kannst du zwar ne Menge zocken, aber BF mit 50+ FPS wird da wohl nichts...


----------



## fadade (15. September 2012)

Auha ... kostet der echt nur 1800€ ? Der kostet in der günstigsten Variante ja tatsächlich nur 1800€ mit GTX680M und Quadcore 
Also die Leistung ist schonmal mit das beste was man bekommen kann.
Und auch sonst schaut es sehr gut aus:
- beleuchtete Tastatur
- LED-Nonglare-Display
- Anschlussverteilung/Vielfalt
usw.

Also ich kann dir jetzt momentan keine Gründe gegen das Gerät aufzählen 
Habe leider keine Angaben darüber gefunden, welches Barebone das ist, aber wenn du jetzt nicht soo der Typ bist für den *alles perfekt* sein muss kannst du wohl zugreifen.

Auf Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News - Notebookcheck.com gibt es eine Seite, welche mobile Grafikkarten (und auch Desktop-Grafikkarten) miteinander vergleicht. Darüber hinaus kannst du dort bei der GTX680M auch mal nachsehen, was sie in den genannten Spielen so für FPS liefert.

Hast du sonst schon einmal versucht eine ähnliche Konfiguration bei Schenker für einen ähnlichen Preis zu bekommen? Je nach Barebone wäre es dann vielleicht qualitativ besser (wenn dir das was Wert ist). Von MSI wäre ja im Prinzip nur das GT70 eine Alternative, aber mir persönlich sind die dann zu "protzig/spielerisch".

*Edit*: Also flüssig läuft BF3 auf hoch auf jeden Fall: http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-680M.72673.0.html


----------

